# What Do Ya Mean Your Dead??



## MissMolly (Apr 3, 2006)

IVE BEEN GROWING FOR  19 YRS...I ALWAYS REVEG..ABOUT 6-10 TIMES BEFORE I WEAKEN THE STRAIN BEYOND REPAIR. THIS TIME I ONLY GOT 2 REVEGES OUT OF THE GIRLS NOW THEY ARE DRYING UP AND DYING ONE BY ONE OVER NIGHT ..WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON ..SOIL IS MOIST PLANT TURNS TO WOOD. LIGHT IS ONLY 400WATT MH ...FOR FLOWER i ADD A 450 HPS. THEY BUDDED NICE AND CROAKED


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

What strain? Thats strange.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

damn 6-10 times?? wow. I just thought up to 5 max.

Did you change nutes with less "n" than what you normally used to regenerate?

Did you harvest more than ussual?


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 7, 2006)

BLUE MYSTIC AND DURBAN POISON...yes added bat poo into soil after light was switched back to 24hours..how could it dry to wood over night ? 400watt is weak in comparison to the 1000 watt I used to have <with never a problem> passed i grew bubbleberry ..damn those were big compared to this cropage..I use to have buds the size of my arm or a mans arm...now its like ...just average..31/2 gallon buckets...used to use a kiddie pool for all of them ...is the root space hurting me?


----------

